# Fritzbox



## Sasser (31. März 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe bei eBay einen Doorline - Adapter gesehen und überlege, diesen an meine Fritzbox an die Freie S0 - Schnittstelle anzuschließen.

Nun weiß ich nicht, ob das möglich ist, da das zu lesen ist; Mit dem Modul Doorline M03 können sie über jedes Telefon ihrer postzugelassenen TK-Anlage mit einer 2-Draht-Schnittstelle mit einem Besucher an der Tür sprechen. Auch der Türöffner kann jederzeit von Ihrem Telefon aus betätigt werden.

Kann mir jemand helfen? 

Link


----------

